# LED question



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking at some LED strip lights from Current USA and Ecoxotic. Both are touting the "shimmer" effect that the lights produce. I've seen some Youtube videos of tanks with LED lighting and if the videos are a good representation I'm not so sure that I like the shimmer. I found some of the videos to be distracting or almost annoying. In other videos I didn't notice much shimmer. Could someone with LEDs please comment on that issue? Thanks.


----------



## razorbackfan10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Marineland Doublebright fixture and I personally love the shimmer effect. I was a little afraid that it might annoy me when I bought it but I've come to really like it. BUT I also don't have much surface agitation on my tank so that makes the shimmer effect a bit more toned down. The more surface movement you have, the more intense the shimmer is.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

IMO the shimmer looks awesome. My tank is light exclusively by a DIY LED fixture, and I think the light is much more realistic as you have shimmer and shadows that arent seen using fluorescent lighting.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Someone told me on another forum that you could lessen the effect by combining the LED with our light sources like T5 or shine the LED through frosted glass so I have some options if the shimmer is too much.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Do you have a local club in your area? Check and see if there's someone with an LED setup that you can look at. A first hand look is really what you need to see how much it will bother you, if at all. This way you don't spend money on a fixture that you will have to patch up down the road.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

There's a reef club not far but that's all I'm aware of. I'm hoping I can find a store that's using LEDs on some of their tanks.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Razorback,

I'm considering the Marineland Doublebright fixture. Can you tell me the size of your tank and which size light you have? I'm wondering how your plant growth is with these lights?

Someone has recommended I buy two 24-36 inch lights to put over a 30 gal tank.

Comments anyone?

Thank you,

sox


----------

